
Apt security update - qzio
https://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2016/msg00316.html
======
shakna
> ...circumvent the signature of the InRelease file, leading to arbitrary code
> execution.

> For the stable distribution (jessie), this problem has been fixed in version
> 1.0.9.8.4.

> For the unstable distribution (sid), this problem has been fixed in version
> 1.4~beta2.

> We recommend that you upgrade your apt packages.

Good find, Project Zero!

